# Darryl Starbird car show and Car Toys Tulsa IASCA show "photos"



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Big thanks to Rob Rice of Car Toys Tulsa, IASCA, the Starbird outfit and JBL for putting on such a good show. This was really a cool show with lots of cool cars to boot. Thought I would start with the car audio side and move out to the car side. I will post more audio when I get a chance to get them off of my phone.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

MORE TO COME


----------

